# Shelix cutterhead for jointer



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I've been thinking about carbide teeth for my jointer and planer for a while. Maybe you cold post back after some time and let us know about the longevity of the knives - how long they stay sharp. I've used one and was very, very pleased with the results. It's much quieter, and I found I could pretty much just ROS it with 150grit and be done.

JP


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Jim. I have been considering doing this but the price tag for a cutterhead from Powermatic was $900. So I was a little reluctant to put that kind of money into a replacement cutterhead. But the cost of the Shelix cutterhead in more in my price range. I will have to consider doing it but, at the same time, I do not work with a lot of highly figured woods.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have an 8" Grizzly jointer with the spiral head cutter and I have incredible results with it in figured wood.

I purchased my jointer with the spiral cutter head and so it has the Grizzly cutter head in it.

I think that you are right, in saying that it would be better to buy a unit with the head already installed. Tearing a heavy machine apart is akin to doing mechanic work on a motor and I am not really into that. My time is too valuable in other ways.

I get the lines also but they have been a non-issue.

The carbide knives stay sharp for a long, long, long time. When it is time to change them you just loosen the set screw and turn them to use the next edge and tighten into place. There is not setting of knives they are fixed. That is worth a lot.

The two key machines that have allowed me to work highly figured wood are the spiral head jointer and the drum sander for machining to thickness without tearout.


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

Jim, Sorry about your disapointment with the cutter head. I have the Grizzly G0586 Jointer with the H7654 spiral cutter head and I am very happy with it. I bought the cutter head later and installed it myself. It came with the mounts and pulley already on the unit. After the installation, I tweeked the outfeed table and added the existing metal shim to the pulley side and it is right on the money. It cuts sooo much better than the old beater bar method. Hope things work out for you.
KHOP


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been eyeing this type of cutterhead and surprised and a bit disappointed in your review as it was an intriguing tool I was highly considering when I purchase a new jointer. I wonder if the cutterhead you have is a newer model, maybe manufactured in a different country than the one that others who like this cutter head have?

Thanks for the review. I'll still consider this option, but with more knowledge.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I purchased the Grizzly planer without the spiral…for cost reasons…and it was cheaper to upgrade later on…cheaper but complicated…..I haven't had to upgrade though as the beater bars are doing just fine without much tear out or snipe (and I have run alot of highly figured cocobolo…and some of the rosewood I got from Bibb). I put in the upgraded carbide knives though. For now I will live with the knives…I have the spiral here to put on it (got it on sale and with free shipping)....but haven't had the time or need to change it out… On the 20" planer the difference in price is $1,000.00 dollars….you can get the spiral head on sale for $600.00 with free shipping….(either a shellix or the grizzly)...I got the shellix as I got free shipping with it…Change out is not for the faint hearted though….you must remove almost the entire upper part of the machine (gears, pulleys…belts…)...I believe it is similar with the jointer…I don't have a problem with that…and there are instructions included with the upgrade cutter.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

I have heard from a lot of people that these cutter heads are the best


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Great review, you have had the tool for some time now, have you changed out the blades yet? How do they wear? Are they easy to change? Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks for sharing, Steve in Oregon


----------



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, I've changed out a couple of blades. Very easy to change. Nice to 'repair' a nicked blade in just a minute! Overall I'm happy with the cutterhead.


----------

